# Bit the Bullet.....



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

I bought an NOS tail panel.......:willy:..
1967 PONTIAC GTO REAR TAIL LAMP PANEL NOS FACTORY GM:eBay Motors (item 390111764893 end time Nov-18-09 16:04:34 PST)


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

well at least you got free shipping


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

crustysack said:


> well at least you got free shipping


That's why I bought it. I was quoted $65 for shipping from another seller, so I figure it got the panel for $435...arty:


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

I was just kiddin after you got me goin on the body shop:shutme
but seriously thats a smart buy just because there will be no fitment issues or any of that garbage that goes along with repos:cheers


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Good deal Mitch, I paid 600 + shipping for one last year!! I will let you know about those grill parts later tonight....I am picking up the parts that my friend removed at the shop today. Eric:cheers


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Mitch, that's the SECOND rust free item you got for your car off ebay....You're on your way!!! Good going. If it needs it, it needs it. I put a new GM panel in mine in '86. Bought it from Bridges Pontiac. You don't want to know what I paid for it.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

geeteeohguy said:


> Mitch, that's the SECOND rust free item you got for your car off ebay....You're on your way!!! Good going. If it needs it, it needs it. I put a new GM panel in mine in '86. Bought it from Bridges Pontiac. You don't want to know what I paid for it.


I'm guessing about $100 and you thought was high then...
I was bidding on another panel a few days ago that had been stored poorly and had a lot of surface rust on it. I bid $381 and it sold for $386 plus the $65 shipping. I think I'm ahead with this one.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Mitch, you've been around. You're pretty much right on the money. It was around $95, but there was a little sales tax. I think it was something like $102. total. I had to get it because I backed my '67 into one of those 3 foot high, cement parking lot poles!! Man did I cry the blues.


----------



## FNG69 (Nov 15, 2009)

As Gary would say here in Wichita you payed for it with GTO dollars. You're still money ahead we had another member here buy 1 of the repro's and he ended up cutting it up to just use the part he needed. Hope to see you here for the 2010 GTOAA Nationals. Les


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

FNG69 said:


> Hope to see you here for the 2010 GTOAA Nationals. Les


Thanks for the positive reply...:cheers
My avatar pic is how the car sits right now. I doubt it will be going far next year yet. Once I get the bare frame built up to a roller, I need to replace the entire floor from the front frame mounts thru the tail panel...


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Tail panel arrived today........arty:
I'm gonna go put it next to the full floor stored in the shop and dream of the day I put it in...:lol:


----------

